
Googling “Felsius” gives results for “F” - honoredb
https://www.google.com/search?q=felsius
======
waterphone
Google does weird things with keyword expansion/collapse, as well as acronym
collapse, that often lead to totally nonsensical results.

If you search for a set of words that are commonly associated with an acronym,
it will also search for that acronym, but if that acronym has multiple
meanings, you will end up getting results for the other meanings even though
you searched for the fully expanded version.

An easy way to trigger this for demonstration purposes is to include an
additional keyword associated with the other meaning of the acronym. For
example, searching Google for _finite state machine atheism_ will return
results instead for the Flying Spaghetti Monster.

~~~
puzzle
Google and every other search engine rewrite queries. See eg.

[https://hughewilliams.com/2012/03/19/query-rewriting-in-
sear...](https://hughewilliams.com/2012/03/19/query-rewriting-in-search-
engines/)

[https://research.google.com/pubs/archive/36252.pdf](https://research.google.com/pubs/archive/36252.pdf)

~~~
waterphone
And it's incredibly frustrating on a fairly regular basis and forces me to
quote queries all the time because the search engine thinks it knows what I
mean better than I do.

